# This is the Little Kitty that picked ME!



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

This is Gracie! She is our little doll. I have never had a cat before and I still can't believe I have one now. I have never liked them before. My husband has gotten me used to being around them. We are really enjoying her antics since we got her 10 days ago. She has really grown since we got her too!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Here's another one of her!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

*gets out microscope*

She looks cute!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Here are the bigger versions of your kitty! :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Aha! There she is! Yes...she IS cute.  Thanks Des.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Awww isn't she pretty  It's always lovely when your cats deign to choose you too


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

ForJazz said:


> *gets out microscope*


HAHA I got a good chuckle out of that!

Ok anyways back on topic, yup very cute kitty. As a side note, you can make the pictures bigger by deleting the thumb at the end of the url before posting :wink:


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

She looks as though she's plotting to take over the world in that first picture.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

What a gorgeous kitty...and thanks Des for making them bigger I couldn't really see the kitty before.

I hope you'll have lots of happy years to come with this beauty...and I hope we'll get to see some photos as she grows up.

Eva and cats x


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Ohh, she is a doll!!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

She's adorable! Looks a lot like Psi. I hope she's not as much of a nightmare as Psi was. He was such a BRAT!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

she's lovely


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

tanyuh said:


> She's adorable! Looks a lot like Psi. I hope she's not as much of a nightmare as Psi was. He was such a BRAT!



She's a brat all right................she's now doing some "time out" for bouncing off the walls this am. I feel terrible to put her in a room with some toys but I can't get a minutes peace unless I do! Only for a bit though. Kind of like a playpen for kids!


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

She's is lovely, cats are wonderful companions.


----------



## shibby69 (Jul 19, 2005)

awww  she's lovely


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome Julie and Eva  . I like those manicured nails :lol: :wink: .


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

zoeae said:


> She's is lovely, cats are wonderful companions.





She is really starting to be a lot of fun. Especially when she goes into kitty psycho mode..........running madly through the house chasing who knows what! We actually have a ghost. I wonder if she can actually see him?


----------



## NutKitty (Jul 27, 2005)

Cute!!!!!!!!

*has a soft spot for grey kitties*


----------

